

Validating potential investors - guiseppecalzone
http://josephwalla.com/validating-potential-investors

======
lutusp
> Here are some questions I found helpful to ask when meeting investors:

> What kind of companies do you invest in?

> Who else have you invested in?

> How much do you normally invest? Is there a range?

> How does your decision process work?

Whoever wrote this article doesn't live in reality. An applicant can't expect
answers to these questions, because it allows the applicant to tune his appeal
to a refined knowledge of the investor's expectations and methods.

If I were an investor and was confronted by these questions, I would write the
applicant off as hopelessly naive.

